# How to win at art?



## M. LeRenard (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, that isn't all this is about.  In short, I'm trying to earn money for a tablet by selling commissions, because I've noticed the trend seems to be that people who do digital artwork tend to sell more commissions that those who don't (and I have vague notions of doing a webcomic ).  Of course, this being the case, no one is commissioning me because I don't have a tablet and can't do digital art.
So all I would like to know is, what makes art pleasing enough to you to want to buy it?  What's the style that most people want to see, and why?  I've pretty much come to the conclusion that mine isn't it, even if for whatever reason people compliment me on my artwork all the time, so I'm trying to figure out what all I can do to maybe get a few more buyers (and I guess I'm just interested to know).  What do you guys think?


----------



## tacticalsnake (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally, I really like work done in traditional media, especially done with watercolors and inks. 

On the other hand. It's better to not try to force your self to do something just to attract more people for commissions or otherwise. Your best work will be what you feel the most comfortable doing, and your best work is what you should present for marketing your self. 

Besides, doing digital work isn't a golden ticket to getting commissions, either-- I do plenty digital and I can't get people to commission me online, either. Getting commissioned over the internet is tough as hell, so it's not really a fault with your work.


----------



## LainMokoto (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm, have you tried selling commissions on Furbid or Furbuy? I disagree with your saying people mainly go for digital commissions. Out of the majority of work I have been commissioned for, MOST of it was traditional media. My suggestion to you is for you to try Furbid or Furbuy and see what happens. Even if you don't get any bids, it will at least gain you a little bit more exposure.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd rather commission a traditional work. It feels like I'm getting a more actual product for my money. However, digital commissions are a lot more convenient to both parties, mostly because there's no shipping charges or delay over the internet.


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Aug 2, 2008)

When I do online commissions over the furry auction houses, I try to give people something different from time to time.  There are a lot of single character commissions.  You have to spice it up and give it kitschy title and offer a bit more or add a unique angle.  Ladder commissions, sketchbooks, package deals, things like that get the most hits and the bigger bids.

3 of my last 4 commissions were traditional media.  So, the entire world isn't completely stuck in the digital age.  Just keep truding along.  It sucks, but hey, eventually it pays off.


----------



## Anbessa (Aug 2, 2008)

whatever it is, it's not your art style. it's playful and pleasant to look at, and delightfully fuzzy.
maybe it's the same thing that other really good artists suffer from: you have yet to be discovered as 'cool'. if you sell comissions at all, you maybe just have to wait; I spread my artwork via free requests in the beginning, to make myself known, and get some more practise. later I offered them for money.
nowadays I have my usual suspects when it comes down to comissions; the rest is word-of-mouth.

try something different, experiment some more; one day you'll find your greatest fan.
as for someday, I think I'll come back and comission you. I have to wait for another paycheck, though.
and not digital, I'd like traditional media.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 3, 2008)

I got the same problem, though i feel like doing traditional art will be easier, until i get Cintiq XD. Anyway, i got even my sig saying so :3


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't see what you're talking about  *Checks your VCL* Your art is awsome, If I had money i'd be commisioning you.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 4, 2008)

> Hmm, have you tried selling commissions on Furbid or Furbuy?


No... you know, I was under the impression that that was just for completed works.  I didn't realize you could do commissions there too.  Maybe if I get real desperate someday I'll give it a shot.  Merci pour l'idÃ©e.



> whatever it is, it's not your art style. it's playful and pleasant to look at, and delightfully fuzzy.
> maybe it's the same thing that other really good artists suffer from: you have yet to be discovered as 'cool'. if you sell comissions at all, you maybe just have to wait; I spread my artwork via free requests in the beginning, to make myself known, and get some more practise. later I offered them for money.
> nowadays I have my usual suspects when it comes down to comissions; the rest is word-of-mouth.


Playful and fuzzy... that's great.
Well, I've actually done commissions for people already with mostly satisfactory results (one person asked me to do two after she decided she liked the first one I did so much), but it's been mostly when I aggressively attack their threads where they are specifically asking for someone to do something for pay.  So my name is out there... kind of.  I also started by doing free requests, but then I realized that the requests I was doing for free were taking me 8-10 hours to complete, so I thought, yeah, I need to be paid for this.



> I got the same problem, though i feel like doing traditional art will be easier, until i get Cintiq XD. Anyway, i got even my sig saying so :3


I get the idea that digital is more popular because I'm seeing my thread here (180 views or something, going on a week or two being up and visible) get no replies but my own, whereas other artists who do digital are getting takers within just a few days of posting.  I mean, I don't think I suck or anything, so I drew said conclusion.



> When I do online commissions over the furry auction houses, I try to give people something different from time to time. There are a lot of single character commissions. You have to spice it up and give it kitschy title and offer a bit more or add a unique angle. Ladder commissions, sketchbooks, package deals, things like that get the most hits and the bigger bids.


Yeah... I should be adding more movement and different angles and stuff into my works.  I've known that for a while, but haven't gotten around to doing anything about it yet (been concentrating on anatomy instead, which is another thing I've been slow improving).  As for sketchbooks and the like... if those sell the best, I might be out of luck, because I'm totally not the kind of artist who draws enough to fill up a sketchbook.  It's a relatively infrequent hobby for me (mostly I just do the commissions I do get and sometimes the VCL art compo), so I'd never be able to keep up with something like that.  Ah well; we take what we get.

In any case, thanks for these compliments and the advice, everybody.  I'm wondering something else, too, now that I think about it; would it be better if I posted my artwork to FA, too?  I hesitate because I know how fast things go through the pages, but then again, it would probably get a lot more traffic than VCL (which is rather user unfriendly when it comes to those sorts of things).


----------



## Anbessa (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, if you're in for the community of FA, I'd recommend posting your artwork there, too. thing is, after a good start you'd have to step lively from time to time, or all your watchers might forget about you over time. something like one pic per a couple days appears to be the minimum to me. I myself have some favourite artists there I watch, and comment every time I feel like I have something to say, and have the opportunity... some of my 'fans' also go a great length to tell me their thoughts. personally it's what dragged me in in the first place.

of course, in times comments and replies can become an official conversation, but I don't think you'd mind. besides, inspiration comes from everywhere.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 5, 2008)

Will do, then.  Once the site is back up.  
Oh, and if you're serious about the commission, do let me know (once you get a little moolah).  That'd be awesome of you.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Being a successful artist on a furry site period seems to be an awful lot like being a prostitute.


----------



## Anbessa (Aug 5, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Will do, then.  Once the site is back up.
> Oh, and if you're serious about the commission, do let me know (once you get a little moolah).  That'd be awesome of you.




heh* have to remember to add you to my watch list, then. 
anyway, yes, I'm serious. since your other thread is lost int he dephts of this forum I'll have to remember this one.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being a successful artist on a furry site period seems to be an awful lot like being a prostitute.


 

You have no idea.  XD

...Dude, I am so gonna be an artist pimp.  Best job ever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being a successful artist on a furry site period seems to be an awful lot like being a prostitute.



It's pretty much like that for art careers in general.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being a successful artist on a furry site period seems to be an awful lot like being a prostitute.



Well, without the STDs or babies, that just sounds like having fun for money. :]


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

And without the chance of being murdered by Jack the Ripper.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 5, 2008)

Who's talking about success?  I'm just looking to sell a $10-$20 commission once every month or so.  That amounts to maybe $100 a year.  That'd be fantastic for me, to tell you the truth, and I'd like to think it wasn't too much to ask.
And besides... prostitutes tend to get way more customers than artists in general.  They only have a tough time in the US because their profession happens to be illegal in every state but Nevada.


----------



## Anubis16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen your work on VCL and I definitely think its good enough for people to want commissions, I just haven't seen you post any of it on FA.  People generally don't want to commission an artist unless they know what they're going to get, and your far more likely  to get commissions from FA than from VCL.  (I apologize if I'm repeating what someone else has said, I didn't really bother reading the other posts, I just felt like commenting because remembered your VCL work)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been talked into posting my art to FA, so I'll start doing that.  But only with my most recent stuff (which I have yet to make.. though I'm working on something right now for the VCL art compo).
And I do put links everywhere I can to my VCL gallery.  I wonder if it's just that people are less likely to take a look if they have to, like, click a link (gods forbid) to go to another site (gods have mercy).  We'll see what happens, I guess, when I start posting stuff to FA.


----------

